# DVC resort selection



## stoler527 (Aug 21, 2013)

We recently stayed at SSR and were not pleased with the condition of the room. The service was not good either. 

We thought that we would like the proximity to Downtown Disney, but we were not comfortable at the resort.

We went on a sales presentation and liked the model villas at the Grand Floridian. What are the chances that the service levels would be better there? Do you think that these villas would be allowed to run down like the SSR villas?

If we purchase at VGF, it would be a significant investment. We would be quite bitter if the experience did not live up to the cost.

The sales rep said that it would be difficult or impossible to get into the VGF at the 7 month window. I wonder if that is true.


----------



## pnkrockprincess (Aug 22, 2013)

I've never stayed at SSR, it's always seemed too big and too far away from everything.  

BUT, I can tell you that there is a resort you will love, it just may take you some time to find it  

Did you tour the AKV models when you were at the sales center?  They're lovely!  

Our favorite resort is BLT, and the service it top notch.  Then there's the Poly rumors floating around..... 

I wouldn't recommend buying VGF unless you're totally in love with it and want to get married and never see other people.  I don't think it's going to be hard to get at 7 months except for holidays maybe.  The point inflation is just super crazy.  

If I were in your shoes, I'd buy some resale points and stay at different resorts each time to see how you love each of them.  It wouldn't make sense to do that with really expensive VGF points.  It makes more sense (to me anyway) to buy some cheap SSR points and stay lots of different places.  

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## stoler527 (Aug 22, 2013)

*AKV*

Yes, we toured the AKV models while we were at the sales center. The AKV points have incentives to purchase. With the incentives, they are a lot cheaper.
The units seemed kind of dark with brown walls, etc. We like the idea of the animals, though.

The VGF units seemed very luxurious in contrast to the SSR units which seemed very stripped down and worn out. My daughter liked the bathrooms and the Murphy bed at VGF.

Disney must expect the VGF to sell right away because there are no incentives for those. They seem more anxious to sell the AKV. 

AKV can be bought on the resale market. I don't think that ROFR would be a big problem because Disney still has its own points to sell.

We asked about OKW but the salesman said there was a long waiting list of a year or a year and a half.

We are tempted by the VGF luxury but are concerned that the villas will not be kept up.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 22, 2013)

I see from your previous posts that you're already a DVC member. 

I don't know from your post what was specifically wrong with the room condition & service at Saratoga Springs but all DVC resorts go through periodic renovations. The Grand Floridian Villas won't be any different from a renovation schedule perspective. If you like hotel type services, you might want to stick with the DVC resorts that share services with the Disney hotels like Beach Club, BoardWalk, Jambo at Animal Kingdom Lodge and Wilderness Lodge.

At any DVC resort, you could get assigned to a room that might need work. If it's really that bad then you should go back to the front desk (with photos from your camera or phone) and request a different room. 

You can generally find the latest DVC Resort Refurbishment info on the dedicated Disney boards like the Disboard
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2999640

For example, here's a post which talks about each section at SSR:  
The Springs - Rooms refurbished in late 2012
The Grandstand - Scheduled for May-August 2013 
Carousel - Scheduled for March-May 2013 
The Paddock - Rooms refurbished in late 2012/early 2013 
Congress Park - Rooms refurbished mid 2012 
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45536553&postcount=2084


----------



## stoler527 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Refurbishment*

We recently bought a few DVC points resale. This trip was our first time to use them. 

We wanted to add some magic to our Disney vacations. We didn't.

We stayed in Congress Park. Several things in the room were broken. The dryer did not work. It turned on, but didn't dry the clothes. The curtains in the master bedroom had a broken rod and they wouldn't open. This made the bedroom very dark. A table was so slanted that my phone slid off.

The room wasn't very clean. The mold in the shower was the worst for me, but there was dirt and sticky stuff in several of the drawers. It didn't look like the bedroom had been completely vacuumed for a long time.

When we reported the broken stuff, the front desk apologized for the inconvenience and said that they would send someone right away. They never sent anyone. I am sure that they checked a new family into that room in the same condition. 

I guess that due to the high cost of the Disney points that I was expecting a clean room in working order.

We still want to add Disney magic to our vacations. We are considering buying into VGF to do that. 

Having been burned once, we are hesitating. If you get what you pay for, then the VGF should be OK. However, the SSR points weren't exactly cheap, either.

Any room at a timeshare could have problems. What bothered me was how unresponsive the staff was. Maybe SSR is so big that customer service isn't possible.


----------



## elaine (Aug 22, 2013)

IMHO, I would try another DVC before I bought. There might be one that you like better that would not involve such a high capital outlay. For ex, it seems like you might like the hotel style better. Since the decor of AKV is not your style (and many do not like the dark interiors), why not try BWV or BCV. Since GF appeals to you, it is likely that BCV would also--as it is has similar decor and is connected to a deluxe hotel. Realize that all DVCs, when on the end of their cycle before refurbishment will get a bit old and worn (same for HGVC, Marriotts, etc.). So, VGF would likely also be the same at 6 years of a 7 year cycle, for ex. As for service, one would assume it might be better, but anyone can have a fluky room. 
The really great thing about DVC is that you can switch at 7 months (except at very high season) and try them all-that's what we did and our fav keeps changing every few years. So, I recommend trying some others. If you don't have enough points, as you own DVC, you can easily get a transfer of points from another member--1 per year  (look on mouseowners or disboards).
At some point in the next couple of years, I imagine, like BLT, VGF will come on resale, as someone will have a change in finances, etc. By then, you will have tried other DVCs and will either be happy somewhere else, or ready to pop down a large sum for VGF.
Our experience--we bought at VWL, loving the decor and knowing we needed to own there for holiday reservations. We stayed 1X, then realized that we liked other places better--and have never been back. Been to AKV 3X, SSR 1X, OKW 3X, BWV 1X, HHI 3X. Our fav is AKV and we debated selling and rebuying AKV, but we have been able to get in at 7 months--so until we can't get into AKV, we will keep VWL. 
IMHO, we love OKW, but it is not very Disney, and is more of a moderate-style condo---but with a lot of space and a fun, little Key West Boardwalk (love to walk over and get coffee in the AM and people watch). BWV and, I assume BCV, are fancier and hooked to deluxe hotels. I liked it, but my kids did not--they just assumed be at SSR. Good luck. Elaine


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Aug 22, 2013)

VGF has now had their first resale put up for sale (actually 2 contracts).  Not much cheaper, if at all, than buying direct, though.


----------



## presley (Aug 22, 2013)

Crafty527 said:


> The sales rep said that it would be difficult or impossible to get into the VGF at the 7 month window. I wonder if that is true.



It's not true at the moment.  Lots of DVC members have been booking VGF without buying there.

I'm sorry you had a yucky experience at SSR.  My last visit to VGC was yucky, too.  We only were able to get one night there and had to stay our second night on the hotel side.  Service and quality was night and day.  The hotel side was exceptional.  The villa was dark, stinky, the carpets in the hall were wet and had a very bad odor.  I sold my VGC and decided I'd rather pay the big bucks to stay in the hotel.  The standard hotel room was larger than the studio, as well.  

At any rate, you will probably have a better time staying in a lower season.  I don't think service will be better at VGF.  I think it just has to do with how overwhelmed the staff is at any place at any given time.  I guess I am suggesting that you don't buy VGF and just use your points to stay there or at other locations.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 22, 2013)

If you are a DVC owner and you have a problem it is well worth it to make the issues known to management.   If they cannot move you to a more acceptable room they will try to compensate you for a bad stay in any way you negotiate.  

I too had an awful stay at my home resort of SSR but since I could not be moved to another 2 bedroom I had no choice but endure the horrible mold for the days we were there.  I hated to admit it when we were doing a split stay at bonnet creek it was on better shape than SSR.  

In the end Disney management made it right. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stoler527 (Aug 22, 2013)

*VGF resales*

Where are the VGF resales listed?


----------



## chriskre (Aug 22, 2013)

ptlohmysoul said:


> VGF has now had their first resale put up for sale (actually 2 contracts).  Not much cheaper, if at all, than buying direct, though.



How big were the contracts?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hypnotiq (Aug 22, 2013)

I saw this one in the ResalesDVC email I got today.



> Grand Floridian 100 $130 December
> 100 points for 2013 + 100 for 2014 + 100 for 2015. $13,000
> Closing costs are apprx $475, 2013 dues are $5.41 per point


----------



## presley (Aug 22, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> I saw this one in the ResalesDVC email I got today.



100 points gets about 2 nights per year in a one bedroom.  

Link to point chart.
http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...1-grand-floridian-2013-and-2014-points-charts


----------



## stoler527 (Aug 22, 2013)

*VGF resales*

Both contracts for resale have been sold. I contacted the agent and was told "too late". 

The resales were not that much cheaper than full price from Disney.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 22, 2013)

Crafty527 said:


> We recently bought a few DVC points resale. This trip was our first time to use them.
> 
> We wanted to add some magic to our Disney vacations. We didn't.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry you had problems with your first trip using DVC points. 

I would have insisted on another room. Sometimes you have to be the squeaky wheel until you get some satisfaction 

Just a tip... If you ever have problems at a DVC resort that requires action from the front desk, it's best to speak to them in person. I don't think the size of SSR has anything to do with the service issue. I recall reading years ago that when call the front desk from the phone in your villa you're not really talking to the front desk folks. Your call is directed to some offsite center. So whenever I'm at WDW, I always go back to the front desk if I have a major problem. I'll still call housekeeping from my room for minor things but for major issues I walk back to the front desk and speak with someone in person to get it resolved. I'll even ask for the manager if I get any resistance from the front desk staff or if previous commitments were not met.

Years ago I had an issue with my room at the Beach Club Villa and reported it on the Disboards. Folks chimed in about their room issues as well.  We're all at the mercy of the housekeeping staff.  
Here's a link to my disboard thread about my BCV stay in 2006 - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1214458

You might have better luck staying at the newest DVC resort at the Grand Floridian but I won't buy points just for that purpose. As long as you don't have to travel during Premier Season and are flexible with your travel dates, you should be able to get a reservation at the 7 month mark since the resort isn't sold out yet. 

I hope your next DVC stay is better.


----------



## Rascalsmom (Aug 22, 2013)

Heading to SSR in October... Should I ask ahead of time for a "renovated" room?


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 22, 2013)

Rascalsmom said:


> Heading to SSR in October... Should I ask ahead of time for a "renovated" room?



All of the rooms have been renovated at SSR (see post #4).
Just keep in mind that one bad room report doesn't mean all rooms are bad.
If there were massive room issues at SSR, there would be lots of threads about the problem on TUG. 

Enjoy your stay at SSR


----------



## stoler527 (Aug 22, 2013)

*SSR rooms*

Some friends of ours were at SSR while we were there. They also own there.

They were in the Paddocks and loved their room, had no problems at all, and were bewildered by our continuing problems.

I guess it was just a series of weird events concerning our room. After the first couple of problems, it had a detrimental effect on our vacation. We began to dread going back to the room. I really hate conflict, so the complaints we had to make were hard on me.

We won't be going back to SSR anytime soon. Not because I necessarily expect a bad room, but because the place now has bad memories associated with it.

I hope that we will be able to get 7 month reservations at another resort and will become satisfied with DVC. If we can't get reservations at another resort, we will just sell these points.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 23, 2013)

I know how you feel. There are resorts that we've stayed at (outside WDW) that we will never revisit because of the issues encountered. Vacations are suppose to be nice and relaxing (not stressful). I'm not a confrontation person, but I like things to be resolved quickly since my vacation time is limited. 

Here's the email address for the DVC Satisfaction Team - dvcmembersatisfactionteam@disneyvacationclub.com

Write them about your experience and provide the same level of detail you described here. As Chriskre stated above they will try to compensate you for a bad stay to make things right.



> From the Disboard - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3084783
> 
> _The address that I gave is for issues, problems, and positive feed back about resorts, points, anything not handled correctly by other CM's. It is answered by senior CM's who work next to the executive offices. They have the ability to work with all groups under the Disney umbrella.
> 
> Include as much info as you can about the problem, along with your member number and call back phone number. They will research the issue before calling you back. It will take 3 or 4 work days but they are much more equipped to resolve any issue._


----------



## Deb & Bill (Aug 25, 2013)

Crafty527 said:


> We recently bought a few DVC points resale. This trip was our first time to use them.
> 
> We wanted to add some magic to our Disney vacations. We didn't.
> 
> ...



If you notified the front desk by phone, you got a call center (could be in Tampa, could be in Kansas).  Next time you have a problem with your room, call Maintenance for maintenance issues and Housekeeping for housekeeping issues.  Those calls go right to them.  I've never had any problem getting things fixed when I call Maintenance or Housekeeping. 

Little things, I fix myself.  It's quicker and less stressful.  

The turnoff to me for the GFV is the number of points required for anything there.  For the same time frame I can get a one bedroom at OKW for about the same number of points for a studio at GFV.


----------



## stoler527 (Aug 25, 2013)

Years ago we owned points at OKW. We thought that SSR would have a similar vibe. It had lower maintenance fees and a longer resort life. A better buy, we thought.

Too late we realized our error. I am hoping to be able to reserve at OKW at the seven month window.

If we buy any more points, they will be at OKW. We are familiar with the place and have memories from previous trips. Even though VGF is really luxurious, we have decided that we can't afford to take any more expensive chances.


----------

